
Tesla shares fall after Consumer Reports says it will no longer recommend Model3 - pulse7
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/21/tesla-tanks-subaru-soars-in-consumer-reports-new-reliability-survey.html
======
mikestew
Umm, I'm seeing +$15/5%. Oh, I see, the article is a week old.

------
jansan
300$ seems to be a magic threshold for the Tesla stock price. I have been
watching this for a while and each time there are any major news the price
rises or falls it will eventually go back slightly above 300$. Really
interesting.

------
cphoover
I want Tesla to succeed. But they are up against some huge challenges right
now. Hoping they can overcome, and continue shipping awesome and reliable
products.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
I hope they succeed simply because if they fail, it will be a signal to car
manufacturers that EVs aren't viable in the market, and other car makers will
deprioritize or even cancel plans for an EV.

As it is, other car manufacturers that make EVs tend to greatly miss the mark.
They either have range that is too short (Nissan Leaf), are ugly as sin (Which
I admit is subjective, but BMW i3 and the upcoming Volvo Polestar 2), or have
unimpressive performance (Nearly all EVs that aren't Tesla).

What Tesla has done right is making EVs with decent range that still, for the
most part, still look like a normal car. Now if only Elon Musk would stop
overstating the current capabilities of Autopilot, stop overpromising on
things, and fix many of the build quality issues plaguing their cars, and
maybe people will stop shitting on Tesla.

~~~
mhh__
The gate is open now, I think the big guns (especially ze Germans) now
recognise and are moving toward EVs.

Competition is good, although I don't think any particularly tribal Tesla fans
will be pleased by the outcome.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
I consider myself a huge Tesla fanboy, but the more I think about it, the more
I think I'm really just an EV fanboy that thinks most of the non-Tesla
offerings just haven't been up to par in one way or another.

The Model 3 set the standard. 200 mile range in the base model, 0-60 in under
6 seconds, and still generally looks like a normal car. I hope someone would
correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are any EVs made by anyone
else that fit this description.

------
mgiannopoulos
Also this : Elon ‘Tusk’? Tesla CEO changes Twitter name, says there will be
news on Thursday

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-tusk-tesla-ceo-
change...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-tusk-tesla-ceo-changes-
twitter-handle-says-there-will-be-news-on-thursday-2019-02-27)

------
soared
>Tesla shares fall nearly 2 percent

